# Sounds like we have a out of control judge



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I know that dell is a idiot but his statements in court today are spot on. 
This judge needs to be removed
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=32...ing-court-hearing&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

someone needs to take ole super-dell swan hunting and implement the 3 kick rule on him!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Let me, let me!!! My sis bought a computer from that idiot and she got sc#####.I went to see him several times and he was always not there.Like to find him someday:flame:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That guy is a big a$$ clown no doubt. Here's the thing though, so he is charged with harassing owls and the fines could be severe. Here's a quote from the article: "The potential penalty for using an aircraft to harass wildlife is up to one year in jail and a $100,000 fine. The penalty for pursuing a migratory bird is up to six months in jail and a $5,000 fine." 

Hell, why don't poachers get these penalties too? They actually kill animals, and yet they are so concerned with a guy chasing owls with a paraglider.:-?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hell, why don't poachers get these penalties too? They actually kill animals, and yet they are so concerned with a guy chasing owls with a paraglider.:-?


They are just saying what the fines could be not what he is going to be fined which will be a lot less if he is convicted.

I agree that the book should be thown at anyone convicted of a crime against wildlife no matter what kind of wildlife it is.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I briefly had the same accountant as _Super DELL!_, after my original accountant retired. Now don't get me wrong, I don't really like KSL either, but they are not why he went out of business. Very, very poor business practices are why he went out of business. I use to get all kinds of bad advice from that accountant, and it was always "that's how we did at _Super DELL!_" Needless to say that idiot got kicked to the curb, and his other clients that were not so smart did not fair so well when they got audited. Nothing but a crooks.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> I know that dell is a idiot but his statements in court today are spot on.
> This judge needs to be removed
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=32...ing-court-hearing&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


"As he waited for his name to be called, he stood and objected to U.S. Magistrate Judge Brooke Wells requiring a defendant in a separate case to give up his firearms as a condition of his release."

And do we know what this other defendant had been charged with? Poaching, drug dealing, jaywalking, littering?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I say this as someone who has protested in a court room, and had a judge red in the face pissed off. I walked free and clear because I made a clear and concise case. My lawyer trying to cut me off the whole time.

This display is just more of the same kinds of shenanigans that we have seen from him in the past, that demonstrate that this guy is not sane, or stable. Yeah I know, that is me saying this. There is crazy, and there is "I didn't take my meds" bat **** crazy. And the latter is _totally not cool dude!_

Not to mention the crap I catch from my friends and family in OR after his stunt there, he always represents us Utahans so well.


----------

